# GTX 960M Temperatur beim Schenker XMG A706



## NilpferdA706 (22. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen ein neues Gaming Notebook gekauft. Das Schenker XMG A706.
XMGÂ ADVANCED Gaming Notebook
Kurz zur Ausstattung: I7 6700HQ, GTX 960M, 16GB RAM, 1TB HDD mit Windows 10.
Im Allgemeinen bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Notebook. Sowohl im 2D Windows, als auch die 3D Performance.

Mich stört eigentlich nur eine Sache. Dies soll auch das Thema hier sein.
Und zwar ist das die Temperatur der Grafikkarte unter Last beim spielen oder einem Benchmark. Der Prozessor macht keine Probleme. Die höchste gemessene Temperatur war maximal bei 61°C. 
Probleme macht mir eher die Grafikkarte GTX 960M. Wenn ich den Benchmark "Furmark" starte, kommt die GPU Temperatur bis auf max. 87°C! Beim spielen ist die Temperatur so um die 78-83°C. 
Für mich sind diese Temperaturen definitiv zu viel. Zumal wir jetzt Winter haben. Was wird der Laptop haben, wenn man im Sommer bei 35°C draußen spielt... 

Ich habe testweise mal den Servicedeckel an der Unterseite abgeschraubt und den Laptop ohne diesen Deckel gestartet. Mit einem Spiel und einem Benchmark getestet. Das Ergebnis war eine Grafikkartentemperatur von max. 65°C.
Das ist voll in Ordnung. 
Jetzt kommt das für mich entscheidene. 
- Zum einen ist für mich der Grafikkartenkühler unterdimensioniert. (Linke Seite. Die Kupferfläche über der GPU im Vergleich zum CPU Kühler. Siehe auf dem Bild)
- Zum anderen ist der Servicedeckel für mich fraglich. Hier sind links und rechts wo die Lüfter sitzen, keine Lüftungsschlitze. Und die die drin sind, sind absolut nicht an der Position, wo die 2 Lüfter sind.
  So kann der Lüfter garkeine frische Luft ansaugen! 

Nun die Frage nach eurer Meinung. Am Kühler kann ich nichts ohne viel Aufwand machen. Aber den Servicedeckel kann man modifizieren und mehr Lüftungsschlitze einbringen.  Das sollte einiges an Verbesserung bringen. 

Was denkt ihr zu diesem Thema? Seit ihr meiner Meinung? Was bei der Konstruktion des Deckel gedacht wurde, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht dass die Lüfter in einer art Unterdruck luft ansaugen/erzeugen!?

Vielen Dank für eure Meinung.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Soulsnap (23. Januar 2016)

Völlig normale Temps für ein Notebook oO


----------



## flotus1 (23. Januar 2016)

Die Temperatur ist im grünen Bereich für eine Notebook-Grafikkarte. Anders als bei der Kühlung von Desktop-Komponenten wird bei Notebooks oft nahe an der Grenze der maximal zulässigen Temperatur der Komponenten gekühlt. Einfach weil man dann die Wärme mit weniger Lüftergeräusch abführen kann und es auch den Komponenten nichts ausmacht.
Dass man ein Gaming-Notebook im Sommer bei 35°C betreibt kann gut gehen, muss es aber nicht. Wenn der Lüfter jetzt noch nicht mit voller Drehzahl arbeitet sind ja noch Reserven da. In der prallen Sonne sollte man speziell leistungsfähige Laptops ohnehin nicht betreiben. So eine schwarze Kunststoffoberfläche erhitzt sich das schon von allein auf 70°C und mehr was definitiv zu viel des Guten ist wenn dann noch von innen geheizt wird.
Womit du am einfachsten Abhilfe bei zu schwacher Kühlung schaffen kannst ohne dein Notebook zu verschandeln ist ein Cooling Pad. Mehr als ein paar Grad lassen sich da aber gerade bei Gaming-Notebooks mit hoher TDP nicht rausholen.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (23. Januar 2016)

NilpferdA706 schrieb:


> Probleme macht mir eher die Grafikkarte GTX 960M. Wenn ich den Benchmark "Furmark" starte, kommt die GPU Temperatur bis auf max. 87°C! Beim spielen ist die Temperatur so um die 78-83°C.


Die Temperaturen sind für eine Notebook-Grafikkarte normal und unbedenklich.



NilpferdA706 schrieb:


> - Zum einen ist für mich der Grafikkartenkühler unterdimensioniert. (Linke Seite. Die Kupferfläche über der GPU im Vergleich zum CPU Kühler. Siehe auf dem Bild)


Die Kupferplatte braucht nur so groß wie Wärmequelle zu sein. Die Hitze wird direkt über die Heatpipes zu den Kühlerlamellen transportiert, die Kupferplatte soll nur den Übergang zwischen Chip und Heatpipe garantieren. Mehr Fläche mit Luft drunter bringt nix. Die GPU schaut nicht unter dem Kühler hervor, also passt alles.



NilpferdA706 schrieb:


> - Zum anderen ist der Servicedeckel für mich fraglich. Hier sind links und rechts wo die Lüfter sitzen, keine Lüftungsschlitze. Und die die drin sind, sind absolut nicht an der Position, wo die 2 Lüfter sind.
> So kann der Lüfter garkeine frische Luft ansaugen!
> Was bei der Konstruktion des Deckel gedacht wurde, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht dass die Lüfter in einer art Unterdruck luft ansaugen/erzeugen!?


Sind links und rechts nicht auch einige Lüftungsschlitze? So oder so gibtst du dir mit der letzten Frage die Antwort. Über die Mitte der Serviceklappe wird kalte Luft angesaugt (Unterdruck, die Luft findet schon ihren Weg zu den seitlichen Lüftern) und verhindert einen Hitzestau in der Mitte des Notebooks über den Heatpipes. 
Das Notebook hat ja sonst keine Gehäusebelüftung... die Ingenieure von Clewo machen ihren Job nicht seit gestern, die werden schon wissen, was sie tun.


----------



## Moerli_me (23. Januar 2016)

Muss allen hier zustimmen, die Temps sind keine Probleme.

Habe selbe ein Asus Notebook welches mittlerweile schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Die GTX 260m bringt es auch auf solche Temperaturen, die Kühlung springt erst so wirklich an wenn die GPU über 80° hat. 
Hat mich zuerst auch verunsichert, aber das ist völlig normal. Hab mit dem Ding echt viel gezockt und es lebt immer noch! Ich verwende es zwar nichtmehr, aber es hält in unserer gemeinsamen Abhänglocation noch als Video/Musicplayer her. 

Tipp: Bei häufiger Verwendung solltest du zumindest einmal im Jahr das Ding aufmachen und ordentlich vom Staub befreien, sonst wirds wirklich heiß und das Notebook könnte drosseln (oder wie mein damaliger HP, einfach ausgehen wenn mans nicht aufbockt ^^)


----------



## iTzZent (23. Januar 2016)

Und für die geringe Leistung der GTX960M wird nunmal auch keine grosse Heatpipe benötigt... denn wo wenig Leistung anliegt, muss auch weniger gekühlt werden.

Die Öffnungen in der Revisionsklappe sind auch an der richtigen Stelle... denn es wird die Luft nicht nur im Bereich der Lüfter eingezogen. Sie strömt durch alle Öffnungen um das komplette System mit einem Luftstrom versorgen zu können.


----------



## Abductee (23. Januar 2016)

Wie schaun denn die Temperaturen aus wenn du den Laptop hinten ein wenig anhebst?
Leg mal ein Buch oder so hinten bei. 
Ein größerer Luftspalt zwischen Gehäuseboden und Schreibtisch verbessert in den meisten Fällen die Temperatur.


----------



## NilpferdA706 (23. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen und Meinungen. 
Mir ist diese GPU Temperatur trotzdem zu hoch. Deswegen werde ich das mit einer neuen modifizierten Abdeckung probieren.
Ich werde hier dann meine Ergebnisse schreiben. Positiv oder negativ. 

Bis dann mal...


----------



## iTzZent (23. Januar 2016)

Die sind nicht zu hoch, das sind normale Temperaturer für ein Notebook. Wenn du die Abdeckung modifizierst, veränderst du den Luftstrom im Gehäuse, wodurch u.A. andere Probleme entstehen können. Abgesehen davon erlischt natürlich deine komplette Garantie, wenn du da irgendwelche Löcher in Bodenplatte schneidest.


----------



## flotus1 (23. Januar 2016)

Genau!
Never touch a running system. Das gilt im Besonderen bei nahezu neuen Laptops die noch Herstellergarantie haben und die "innerhalb normaler Parameter" funktionieren.


----------



## Alex555 (23. Januar 2016)

Du könntest einen Notebookkühler unter das Notebook stellen, der zusätzlich luft in das Notebook bläst.
Ansonsten eventuell die Wärmeleitpaste bei CPU und GPU ersetzen.
Ich schließe mich aber den Vorrednern an, die Temperaturen sind für ein Notebook vollkommen okay. Kein Grund zur Sorge.


----------

